# Bike carrier warning sign



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Guy's, am i right in thinking I do not need to display a warning sign when carrying bike/s that fit to a carrier that has a number plate on it. 

To be more specific, the Thule Easy Base has a number plate and lights fitted on the end of the carrying frame and the bikes fit to the frame in front of the lights and number plate.!!


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

Not necessary in the UK. But in some countries (e.g. Italy) it is a legal requirement to carry a standard chevron.

http://www.gttowing.co.uk/FIAMMA-REAR-SIGNAL-CHEVRON/product/FIAMMA-CHE/10639510/

This link is to a plastic one - I think in Italy you need the aluminium one which Fiamma also does, but you get the idea.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the reason Italy needs the metal one http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-alu-signal-sign-p-163.html is because it is fully reflective on its entire surface (Italy legislation requires fully reflective) where the plastic one http://www.outdoorbits.com/fiamma-plastic-signal-sign-p-162.html is only reflective on the corner circular reflectors but suitable for all other countries (and cheaper  )


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Guy's that's cleared up that one !


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Philippft said:


> Thanks Guy's that's cleared up that one !


Has it cleared it up? I also have a Thule towbar mounted bike rack with lights, reflectors and a number plate and I can't see why a reflective plate attached to the bikes is therefore needed. What if I have the carrier on the towbar but no bikes on it? Do I have to attach a reflective plate to the carrier? Surely since I am displaying lights and reflectors at the extreme end of the motorhome, then no additional reflective plates are needed.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

as far as i know its to do with the lights being behind the blkes ie at the extremity of the camper.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

You also need the chevron sign on bikes in Spain (and maybe Portugal, but not sure).

Better safe than sorry. EU countries scratching round for revenue are keener on on the spot fines.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

What if I'm just carrying a spare wheel on the carrier!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I don't bother in the low countries, France or Germany but ALWAYS make sure I have one on in Spain. 

There have been many posts on here about the need for them in Spain. Cops are dead keen on them, or the revenue that the lack of them provides.  

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There are some bl**dy blind drivers around, therefore, my opinion is that anything that will help protect the rear of your pride and joy is money well spent.
I always use one, when the cycles are on board, irrespective of any requirement by law


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I'm sure I read somewhere recently that you don't need them in Italy or Spain if you have a trailer board beyond the bikes. I took mine off this year in Italy as it became a fire hazard. I tied it to the scooter after a long ride in the alps and when I stopped half an hour later half of it had melted on the hot exhaust of the bike.  (cheapo plastic one)

Never got pulled and see no reason why I should with a board with lights anyway. 

At the end of the day how on earth is a stupid plastic red and white sign going to make a great bike White Motorhome with lights and reflectors all over it with a bike on the back also with reflectors and s trailer board more
Visible anyway?


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I don't think it has anything specifically to do with what you're carrying, but more how far something is sticking out past your rear illumination.

I think someone here posted the distance between the furthest pokey out bit and your rear lights that determines wether you need one?

So if you have a light board as the rear most bit you don''t need the stripy plastic


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Common sense?*

Hi,
CC info on "overhanging" loads

Nothing to do with lights/boards - dont have them lit in the day anyway so who would notice a lighting board ? Common sense? no just the law - I use a £7 plastic one in Spain and not been to Italy for years - it is no there to enable those behind to see the load but to indicate that there is an overhang

Bikes can also be transported at the back of a vehicle provided they do not obscure lights, indicators or number plates. Bike racks can only rest on the tow bar if the maximum weight allowed on the tow bar is not exceeded.

Portuguese regulations stipulate that bicycles may not be carried at the rear of a car, but they can be carried at the rear of a motorhome or caravan, provided that they do not extend beyond the width of the vehicle or more than 45cm beyond its length.

In Spain and Italy any overhanging loads must be indicated by a square panel measuring 50cm x 50cm with reflectorised red and white diagonal stripes which can be purchased from Fiamma stockists (www.fiamma.com). Panels are available in aluminium and plastic and in Spain you can use either however, in Italy the panel must be aluminium.

Ray


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

The wording of the Italian rules:

The rectangular panels to indicate longitudinal protrusions of the load to be installed at the end of the ledge under Article 164, paragraph 9 of the Code must match the type shown in Figure V.3 and must have a minimum area of 2500 cm ². This surface should be covered with reflective material stripes alternate red and white arranged at 45 °. 2. The panel referred to in paragraph 1 shall be visible both day and night. To this end on the panel surface, normally consists of sheet metal, must be applied reflective film of class 2, for both the white stripes that for the red ones.

The full document is here:

http://www.aci.it/?id=762

but needs translating - chrome does it automatically on my machine


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I suppose I'm being pedantic (again!), but my point was perhaps a load overhanging from what?

My brake lights are under my bumper, which has been extended, lights and all, to carry the spare tyre. Compared to the body the tyre is overhanging (its quite fat), compared to the lights it is also but only a little bit.

So according to the post I remember but can't find, the "overhang" is allowed to be so many mm past the rear lights, after which the reflective board is required.

I could assume from what I remember that if I was to put a lightboard at the back of a bike rack my overhang would become zero 8O :?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

This is what The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989 http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/1989/1796/regulation/21/made says:

4	
A vehicle which carries a load or equipment which projects beyond the rear of the vehicle or, in the case of a combination of vehicles, beyond the rear of the rearmost vehicle in the combination, more than-

(a)2 m in the case of an agricultural vehicle or a vehicle carrying a fire escape; or
(b)1 m in the case of any other vehicle.
An additional rear lamp capable of showing red light to the rear and a red reflecting device, both of which are visible from a reasonable distance, shall be fitted to the vehicle or the load in such a position that the distance between the lamp and the reflecting device, and the rearmost projection of the load or equipment does not exceed 2m in the case mentioned in sub-paragraph (a) in column 2 of this item or 1 m in any other case. The installation and performance requirements relating to rear position lamps do not apply to any such additional lamp.

Perhaps that is what you are thinking of.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As I understand it if you have a lighting board as the rearmost part of your vehicle then there is no requirement to have a chevron marker board as well. I too have read about the maximum allowed overhang and seem to think it was 300mm but I could be wrong.

I too have a Thule rack with lights but will not be carrying a chevron warning board.

JohnW


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

It was an Italian rule I think I was thinking of


----------

